# Does the CF need any Baby Boomers?



## Missybee (7 Dec 2006)

Hi, everyone;

After a year and a half of hard work and perseverance, my son has become a Trooper in the CF Reserves. Recently, he handed me a card from the recruiting department. It said anyone could join--provided they passed all the required entry tests--until the age of 57. Now, I'm a fair bit older than my son--(naturally)--; however, I'm not at all close to 57 years of age. Just wondering---are there any other "Baby Boomers" here who are considering joining the CF?      

MissyBee


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Dec 2006)

So many threads on this, I'd suggest a search using key-words "age" or "too old".

If you're fit enough to pass the requirements, and can do the job, the CF'd love to have you. One of the hardest working people when I did my basic was 52. Passed with flying colours, and did a hell of a lot better than a lot of the younger guys.


----------



## Missybee (7 Dec 2006)

Thanks very much for the encouragement, Sig_Des. I appreciate that! I will look at those threads.


----------



## papatango (9 Dec 2006)

I had the same thoughts; am I too old for this?  

  Fifteen years ago, I was discouraged from joining, by a young recruiter who, looking back, had a terrible chip on his shoulder.  I became frustrated, and with a negative outlook, I left my RMC dreams behind and went travelling for a couple years. By 1992, I ended up working as a technician in the motion picture industry in Toronto. I managed to make some fantastic money, travel the globe, and develop some great friendships, but still I felt very unfulfilled; filming a Kraft Dinner commercial, though profitable,doesn't exactly enrich the soul.

  Seeking greater challenge, I went back to that same recruiters office, 15 years to the day. This time, after hearing my story, the new recruiter offered me a plethera of insight and career options, encouraging me to seriously pursue my former dreams.
  Unknowingly, with the life lessons learned and a wealth of time served in a leadership position, I'd developed into an ideal officer candidate. With much enthusiasm, I'll be applying as such in pursuit of a commission as an armoured officer.

  For the first time in a long time, I feel challenged and inspired to become the best I can be, and to finally serve in a role with real rewards, where integrity, accountability and strength define who I am, as opposed to the size of my corner office or expense account.

  Good luck with your pursuits, I hope you find the soldier within you as I believe I have.

  PT


----------



## GUNS (9 Dec 2006)

Missybee said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone;
> 
> After a year and a half of hard work and perseverance, my son has become a Trooper in the CF Reserves. Recently, he handed me a card from the recruiting department. It said anyone could join--provided they passed all the required entry tests--until the age of 57. Now, I'm a fair bit older than my son--(naturally)--; however, I'm not at all close to 57 years of age. Just wondering---are there any other "Baby Boomers" here who are considering joining the CF?
> 
> MissyBee



Go for it, my son is in the Reserves and his unit talked me into joining. I trained hard and passed all my tests and was accepted at the ripe age of 51. Being a mechanic and ex-guns may have help with my enlistment but if the opportunity is there, take it.


----------



## geo (9 Dec 2006)

the baby boomer generation are those that were born in the 20 years after WW2 - so from 1948 thru to 1968.... that would make them anywhere from 38 thru to 58 years of age.

Being 52 with 35 yrs or so of service, I would hate to be a recruit at this point in time.  Though, I would hope my back, knees and hearing would be in somewhat better shape.

Certainly plenty of room for those in the 38 to 48 age group..............

C'mon in, the water's fine


----------



## George Wallace (9 Dec 2006)

It is the Baby Boomers that they are looking for in HUMINT.  They are the people with the "Life Skills".  HUMINT is growing and taking any Trade but INT OP.  They are going to soon be forming a Unit in Kingston.  Nice town.  Two Universities.  Half way between Montreal, Toronto, Ottawa and Syracuse, NY.  On Lake Ontario for all boat enthusiasts.  So yes, there is places in the CF for Baby Boomers.  Some good places too.


----------



## Missybee (11 Dec 2006)

I certainly appreciate all of your stories and advice. 

Papatango, very good to hear your inspiring story and glad it's working out for you in the end! It's funny how life can lead us all over the place until the lucky ones finally zero in on the career they were always meant to do.  

Geo, thanks for the "C'mon in, the water's fine!"  

Guns, that was awesome that you joined your son's unit. Your story is pretty neat too.  :warstory:

And to George Wallace, my own Trooper son didn't know what "HUMINT" is, so I made him do 10 chin-ups wearing his rucksack!!!  <jk>
You made the area where the new unit will be sound so enticing. Please let me know what "HUMINT" is when you have a chance, and thanks.

There's probably a thread in here already about people's stories of how they originally got into the CF; if not, I may start one. I find it inspiring to hear them.

Thanks;

Missybee


----------



## ark (12 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is the Baby Boomers that they are looking for in HUMINT.  They are the people with the "Life Skills".  HUMINT is growing and taking any Trade but INT OP.  They are going to soon be forming a Unit in Kingston.  Nice town.  Two Universities.  Half way between Montreal, Toronto, Ottawa and Syracuse, NY.  On Lake Ontario for all boat enthusiasts.  So yes, there is places in the CF for Baby Boomers.  Some good places too.



INT OPs are now eligible for HUMINT too.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> INT OPs are now eligible for HUMINT too.



Not as HUMINT Operators/Team Members.  There will be a few/couple of INT OPs as collators/handlers.


----------



## niner domestic (12 Dec 2006)

Missybee: Here's an American article on HUMINT you might find interesting: http://www.army.mil/professionalwriting/volumes/volume3/may_2005/5_05_4.html


----------



## Penny (30 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is the Baby Boomers that they are looking for in HUMINT.  They are the people with the "Life Skills".  HUMINT is growing and taking any Trade but INT OP.  They are going to soon be forming a Unit in Kingston.  Nice town.  Two Universities.  Half way between Montreal, Toronto, Ottawa and Syracuse, NY.  On Lake Ontario for all boat enthusiasts.  So yes, there is places in the CF for Baby Boomers.  Some good places too.



How do you join HUMINT? What trades are they hireing from? Do they want officers or NCM? Do you have to get exempt on the express test?


----------



## phantomofthemuppetshow (26 Feb 2007)

Greetings Missy Bee: Follow your dream! For nearly 17 years, I worked at a dead end job building aircraft and disliked most of it. I left in 2002 to pursue a teaching career and while that has had its rewarding moments, I find my self restless in the classroom (I know; its pretty bad, huh?). At any rate, here I am at 41 years of age applying for the position of Officer with the CF. I have passed everything except the vision requirements (will be getting laser surgery for that) and the interview (which will happen after the 3 month window has elapsed after the surgery. Although I don't consider myself an old-timer, I heard recently that the average age of CF members is climbing. I suppose the one thing that I want to remember is to keep an open mind and try to learn from every experience that comes my way. Best of luck to you Missy Bee.


----------



## krzy8kim (14 Mar 2007)

Hey there Missy Bee.  I too, am of the Boomer generation and have been accepted to Basic for April.  To say I am nervouse is an understatement, but also extremely excited.  I turned 45 this year and have been working toward this goal for the past year.  I still have a long way to go and just hope that I can make it through the pt part of basic.  Have you applied yet?  Just wondering, if you do fail the pt part of Basic, how long before you can reapply?
Thanks all


----------



## goingback (18 Mar 2007)

You don't have to reapply if you fail the PT test now they stick you in a PT platoon to get you into shape if you fail. I'm 35 and in the middle of my application process so I'd say go for it, worse that can happen is they say no.


----------



## TCBF (18 Mar 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> the baby boomer generation are those that were born in the 20 years after WW2 - so from 1948 thru to 1968.... that would make them anywhere from 38 thru to 58 years of age.
> 
> Being 52 with 35 yrs or so of service, I would hate to be a recruit at this point in time.  Though, I would hope my back, knees and hearing would be in somewhat better shape.
> 
> ...



I am the same age with about the same length of service, back, knees and ears.

I second Geo's invitation.

The CF remains Canada's best kept secret.


----------



## Hawkeye (21 Mar 2007)

i'm 38 soon to be 39 in August also in the application process and i can assure you all that i'm in top shape the guy at the recruiting center told me that they tend to appreciate enlisting older ppl cause they have life experience and are alot more serious so i'd say go for it


----------

